# Store owner's dog savagely attacks customer



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't worry, the title was in jest. How could anyone resist this sweet lab?

https://i.imgur.com/jxWYgnq.gif


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Wry grin I was expecting to see "savagely attacks customers guide dog" or some other service dog. Can you tell what kind of stories I am seeing in my groups...


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I couldn't resist. Technically, this counts as a bite - anytime teeth touches skin is a bite according to Animal Control, but I can't see any dog lover complaining.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Smart, sweet dog. Takes them right to the cookies!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

So that's why labs are fat...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is so cute! Yeah, I'm surprised that he doesn't weigh a ton, hahaha!


----------

